# Acute Tool Sharpening System - Full Kit



## werz99 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hallo!
I have been thinking about buying a tool sharpening system for a long time. Investigated a lot about Quorn, Deckel clones and other tool and cutter grinders. - Lastly I decided to go for the full kit of the "Acute Tool sharpening System" from Eccentric Engineering: Moderate costs, my planned usage  and - very important - a nice machining project - https://eccentricengineering.com.au/sho ... p178098400
I paid about EUR 310.- including shipping and customs fees (and some addons like blanks and ER16 holder).



The kit includes all materials and a very well made booklet with all the drawings of the single parts (these are a lot) in metric dimensions and every chapter starts with a 3D-overview of the assembled group (table, work arm , work head etc.).

The delivered parts are prefabricated (lasercut) with the needed oversize for machining them to dimension. Also all borings are precentered in the right spots and all needed fasteners and levers are included.

You cannot find a lot of information online. Gary from Eccentric Engineering started a video-series, but never completed it.  - There is a very helpful video showing its usage: 




I finished the system in about 2 weeks, working for some hours nearly every day . The build of the whole thing is documented on youtube.


*Video: 



*
Regards
werz99
As things always happen: I got the opportunity to buy a taiwanese Tool & Cutter Grinder shortly after I finished the Acute Tool Sharpening System. - It is a "Pregraph U2", from1993 in very good condition with a lot of different grinding wheels and a set of collets and other accessoires. (I only had to clean and oil the machine and change the worn out belt.). So I could not resist - the price was below the overall costs of the australian kit- So at the moment I am focussed to learn how to use the Pregraph U2. - Such is life, but the Acute System will surely get the attention it deserves)


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice!  Now you are equipped to sharpen almost everything.  It's a powerful capability to have that removes limits and creates possibilities on what you can accomplish.  Enjoy practicing and building grinding skills, I know I have.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 23, 2021)

I was trying to figure out how I was going to sharpen my bits without having to spend a thousand dollars on another machine... 

I have a grinder... I went ahead and changed the wheels for the white aluminum oxide... and was trying to figure out how to make a jig to do the bits.  Glad I ran into this thread!!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 23, 2021)

@wachuko have you looked into the Harold Hall rest?  The book with the plans are in our site library.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 23, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> @wachuko have you looked into the Harold Hall rest?  The book with the plans are in our site library.



I have not... let me take a look.  Thank you!

EDIT:  Found a few threads.  And the link to http://www.homews.co.uk/page146.html









						Harold Hall simple grinding rest
					

Just finished phase I of making Harold Hall's simple grinding rest... Drew it up in Fusion 360 first and converted it to inch units from metric. Now, to buy a dedicated bench grinder and make the required accessories for tool holding and end mill sharpening and get everything set up and...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				













						Harold Hall advanced grinding rest
					

Although I just recently finished up his simple grinding rest, I decided to make the advance rest now. Two reasons: 1) I really like the simple one and the capabilities that it has, but know that the advanced rest would be easier to set angles and be a little nicer to use. 2) I was looking for a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I am going to give that a try first!!!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 23, 2021)

Workshop Practice Series #38, Tool and Cutter Grinding.  It's a hair too big of a pdf to attach to a post, but @Technical Ted's thread is good!


----------



## wachuko (Aug 23, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> Workshop Practice Series #38, Tool and Cutter Grinding.  It's a hair too big of a pdf to attach to a post, but @Technical Ted's thread is good!



Was not familiar with the Download section... took me until now to find the document.  Thank you!!!









						38 - Tool and Cutter Sharpening.pdf
					

Imported files from vBulletin files system.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## werz99 (Aug 23, 2021)

@pontiac428 
Yes...more practice and also getting better ideas how to do what is my goal.

I would also recommend harald halls book and website. The book from marcus bowman: tool and cutter grinding is very helpful too.

Regards
werz99


----------



## wachuko (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks like the ER16 holder is no longer available.  Did you get your from them, or from another source?  Is that just a generic ER16 collect holder?

I can't tell you how many times I have placed the complete kit on the cart... and then just closed the browser.    All this since I saw this thread with your build.

Looks like a great project to build.  I keep going back between their kit or going with Harold Halls plans...  I like the idea of just getting a kit with all the materials needed vs. sourcing all of those on my own....

Anyway, sorry for the long reply.  Would love to see a follow up on this video with some feedback on your experience with it...

Looking forward to your second video once the weather warms up in your neck of the woods!


----------



## wachuko (Apr 5, 2022)

So I priced this with all the options I wanted.... but ouch!!$$

Acute Tool Sharpening System - Full Parts Kit - $190.66
Angle Template set for the Acute Sharpener -  $30.51
Additional Table - Parts Kit -  $68.64
Inch Set of 5x Square Broached inserts - $53.38
Blank Insert x 5 - Square - $38.13
16mm Square Collar - $11.44
Sharpening Jig for HSS Parting Blades - $26.69



Subtotal$419.45Estimated shipping$99.29TOTAL$518.74

So scaling back a bit...

Acute Tool Sharpening System - Full Parts Kit - $190.66
Angle Template set for the Acute Sharpener - $30.51
Blank Insert x 5 - Square - $38.13
16mm Square Collar - $11.44
3/8" Square Broached Insert - $12.96


Subtotal$283.70Estimated shipping$75.27TOTAL$358.97

But it would be a cool project to build...


----------



## werz99 (Apr 5, 2022)

Here are some Pictures of the ER16 Toolholder:




The first image shows a comparison with the other tool bit holders.
The special features of the ER16 are
-the flat on the head for orientation
-the groove in the shank for the clamping feature
-a 11,5 mm throughhole 
So it is adopted to fit in the toolblock.

In your first calculation you would order 2 tables...the second one is more realistic I guess


----------



## wachuko (Apr 5, 2022)

werz99 said:


> Here are some Pictures of the ER16 Toolholder:
> 
> The first image shows a comparison with the other tool bit holders.
> The special features of the ER16 are
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!

So the ER16 was sold by them... I will email Gary asking for one as he does not show it in his website.

And yes, on the second table... I saw what you did for a repeatable mounting solution using, what looks like, 80/20 material.  I will do the same.


----------



## werz99 (Apr 5, 2022)

I used 2020 T-slot Aluminum Profiles which I had from another project.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 5, 2022)

Gary replied... he discontinued the ER16 collect accessory... bummer.  You were one of the few lucky ones to be able to buy it.  He mentioned that it was an option that was expensive to make and hard to sell... took him several years to sell the ones he had so he discontinued those.  Same with the Hex collects.

Anyway, order placed.


----------



## werz99 (Apr 5, 2022)

Thats understandable...
So I hope we will see some pictures in the future when you are working on your acute sharpening kit.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 19, 2022)

Kit arrived.  This is a well made kit, very impressed.  All the parts nicely made.  I am going to enjoy finishing this.


----------



## werz99 (Apr 19, 2022)

I think so


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 19, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Kit arrived.  This is a well made kit, very impressed.  All the parts nicely made.  I am going to enjoy finishing this.


Pictures man, pictures!


----------



## wachuko (Apr 19, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Pictures man, pictures!


Here you go...

The kit comes neatly packaged...











This is the complete kit:




And this is the additional stuff I also ordered...


----------



## wachuko (Apr 19, 2022)

More random photos...

Extra stuff I got...




Close up on the parts from the kit...


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like a great project. I purchased their tangential tool holders and just the grinding rest (without the pantograph arm). I’m thinking the grinding rest assembly will be my third beginner project.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 20, 2022)

Holes and M6 threads done on table plate




To get straight threads made, I tried using this... could not get it to work correctly...




So ended up going the old fashion way...


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 20, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Holes and M6 threads done on table plate
> 
> View attachment 404724
> 
> ...


Why don't you use one of these?  Put in the drill chuck.  Tap after you drilled the hole.  The chuck is in the right spot!  Spring loaded tip goes in the top of the tap handle.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 20, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Why don't you use one of these?  Put in the drill chuck.  Tap after you drilled the hole.  The chuck is in the right spot!  Spring loaded tip goes in the top of the tap handle.
> View attachment 404728


Because I took it to Ocala by mistake... so it is at the other house...


----------



## wachuko (Apr 20, 2022)

Easy task is done… The table is done.

I did not machine the diameter of the aluminum spacer to the 25mm listed in the plans… left it alone.  I am out of 6mm long bolts to make a jig to do that… I can always do that later…. That dimension is not critical…














Oh yeah, still needs the cutout for the grinder wheel…


----------



## Olli-Matti (Aug 15, 2022)

Hello,

Any news on this one? Have you finished it and how do you like it?


----------



## wachuko (Aug 15, 2022)

Olli-Matti said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any news on this one? Have you finished it and how do you like it?



Original thread owner did finish his build...

Mine? I have not done anything else...  Look! Squirrel!   I get distracted easily...  I did order a second table kit when I got the diamond holders last month...

I am trying to figure out the setup for my grinders.  I saw a few ideas here.  Something like a cart that can hold 4 grinders... that would save on floorspace and allow me to move it around... So I put finishing this on hold until I get the cart done...


----------



## Olli-Matti (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks for the swift update wachuko! I just stumbled across this one as I was yet again looking for device to start learning tool grinding. This one somehow appeals for a beginner. I would definately need some custom mini inside threading tools and in general everything in the quite small end of spectrum.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 15, 2022)

Olli-Matti said:


> Thanks for the swift update wachuko! I just stumbled across this one as I was yet again looking for device to start learning tool grinding. This one somehow appeals for a beginner. I would definately need some custom mini inside threading tools and in general everything in the quite small end of spectrum.



@Olli-Matti , I took the lazy way out... I ordered the kit... Initially I was going to build Harold Hall's grinding rest...

Here a link to the post I made on that...  I went through the painstaking process of figuring out, from the lists in the book, the parts and dimensions required to order the material.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.67833/page-620#post-935878
So here was a guy that was selling a set of full prints, well organized, with all the material needed... and I just thought, "ah the heck with it"... and ordered it...   Pretty sure it would have been more satisfying building Harold's advanced grinding rest...


----------



## wachuko (Sep 23, 2022)

Started... baby steps... sucks to realize I left some of the required tools back at the other house...

Drill and tap one (thicker one) to M6x1 hole... thin one was drilled in the center and reamed to 6mm.  Then both placed in a jig and machined to 40mm diameter...









Now to drill and tap the two M4x.07 holes... and to make the cut to finish this clamp...



Following this video...


----------



## wachuko (Sep 24, 2022)

Some additional progress...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 7, 2022)

Had a couple of issues doing the next steps...

I had a really difficult time making the 10mm x 6mm thick spacers... so much so that had to buy some stock.... Could not nail the length... 3rd time is the charm as they say...   But there is no way that the bolts are correct...  between the thickness of the bars, spacers and base... 12mm are not long enough...  I ordered M4 x 16mm bolts from McMaster and guess what?  Too thin... they just slide through... Also the 4mm carbide reamer I got from them... looks to be of great quality, but again, does not nail the 4mm hole needed.  I ended up having to go with a drill... 

So ordered M4 bolts from another place.  Hoping those actually work.




Not everything is a loss...  one of the failed spacers will become a spacer for the handle... to take up the amount that the bolt protrudes from the top...  Will save me time from having to cut that bolt...

Also, I did not think through the proper holding for cutting the piece that rides on the side of the table.  I still need to shave a little bit... 




Forgot that I had the fix plate that I purchased from a fellow forum member (Dayton CNC Products)... I could have used that... good thing I still can fix the depth of that cut... So I will use that when finishing that part.

All for now...


----------



## werz99 (Oct 8, 2022)

I do not think that M4 x 12mm Bolts are not long enough. - Leaves you 3mm of thread for bolting it into the upper plate. I think this is enough, they are only holding the 2 arms of the "Grinding Arm"-assembly. Seems that this are custom screws with only half of the normal head-heigt.  
I never had any troubles with the clamping assembly coming loose...

Hope that there are no further hick-ups...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 8, 2022)

Good to know.  I was worried it was not enough threads in there…

And yes, these bolts are not easy to find…Only found one place that had them in just a few sizes- here


----------



## werz99 (Oct 8, 2022)

A standard M4 nut has 3.2 mm height. So 3 mm is enough. I heard that thread connections do not get stronger when the engaged thread is longer than the diameter of the bolt.
Maybe somebody could confirm this rule?


----------

